# Suns to unveil a new Orange uniform ?!?!



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Rumor heard that Suns are about to unveil a new alternate Orange unifrom !

Anyone has a link or a source to it ?!!

p.s - Dejan Katurovic rulezzz !!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53683&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, they are and I think they are God-awful ugly. I also saw an "alternate" throwback of the old PHOENIX print and it was much cooler.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree retro those new orange ones are terrible


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

*covers eyes*


:sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Suns are gonna look like Skittles, when they play.

Taste the rainbow Amare. :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Suns to debut new look during Home Depot Home Opener...*

Orange Uniforms a Bright Idea


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't really like them, although they looked better the second time I saw them in the photo above.......


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I really like them:yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I like them. They look good on Amare.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

i think the idea is to camoflauge the ball and confuse opponents. :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> i think the idea is to camoflauge the ball and confuse opponents. :laugh:


:laugh:

Very possible. hehe


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I like them.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

:no:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

This cold be BIG for the suns... look at former teams in any sport that change or alter their unis. The results are usually a good thing. That can be disputable, but many teams have improves their records after changing their unis.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know if a new set of uniforms will make them play better.......


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I really like it... Its much more fitting with the Phoenix *suns*.

Although the 1993 jerseys were probably the best out of the retro jerseys.

But I definitely like the orange... orange, purple and white... thats the 3 variable jerseys... Good colors.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I never like the design of the strips.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the uniforms alot diffrent thatn any other team in the league. For the last couple years uniforms for all team looked the smae just diffrent logo and name. Now teams are trying to change their look.


----------

